
American Airlines mechanic accused of sabotaging flight - Vaslo
https://www.apnews.com/6f03105ca6ff4a36bb728626802565eb
======
2rsf
> they found a piece of foam glued inside a navigation system

>> The person was later identified by co-workers as Alani, in part by his
distinctive limp

not the sharpest tool in the shed

